# Moving to Jocotepec MX



## AKLady469 (Aug 11, 2017)

I am new to the Forum, so first let me say hello to all and thanks to the people who replied to my previous post.
Now I very much need help learning how to use the forum. Much like my life, I have no friends, I'm not a member of any groups, and I'd like to change that. As far as this forum is concerned.
I'd like to have friends that would let me know about things to do in Mexico or who might like to get a group together to go on day trips. 
Any help finding groups to join, etc. will be so much appreciated. 
Enjoy your day!


----------



## Rusty&Tia4me (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi! I saw your post and it made me want to sign up quickly with the expat forum.
I am thinking of investing in property in Mexico to retire to. 
I was thinking of a town north of Alamos, especially because of its location and proximity to where the Total Eclipse will be visible in 2024.
I had to look up where Jocetepec was and it sounds like another possible place.
I would like to be your forum friend in your journey to relocate in Jocetepec.
Rusty&Tia4me is my sign in name. Thanks!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Jocotepec is the head of the municipality west of Chapala on the lake. It is an agricultural center, it has less expats than Chapala. It is where Driscol grows raspberries so lots of them for cheap..
It has some gang activity right now but these things come and go. I sure would not invest several years ahead of retirement there..actually I would not invest ahead of retirement anywhere. Things change quickly and you just do not know what the place will be like by the time you retire.. Look around travel wherever and when you retire decide.. It is easy to buy in Mexico but tough to sell in some areas so you do not have he same flexibility that you have in other places..


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Joco has a rough side of town so rent while you get to know the area

Coffee shop on the plaza is where gringos hang out in the morning


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

Joco does not have a large expat community. If you are looking for groups and things to do I would suggest relocating a little closer to Ajijic. With more than 80 clubs and groups, it is the headquarters for things to do with like minded people. If housing cost is a concern, you might consider San Juan Cosala (or even the other side of Chapala) both of which are only 10-15 minutes away from Ajijic and still offering a low cost of living and housing.


----------



## AKLady469 (Aug 11, 2017)

I'd love that. But don't know how to get that far with the forum. /SNIP/


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AKLady469 said:


> I'd love that. But don't know how to get that far with the forum. /SNIP/


To send a Private Message to someone, click on their user name at the top of one of their posts. You will see a drop down menu with several options. One of the options is to send them a Private Message.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Mexico has so many places to consider so take your time and visit first. This is a good place to get information. We lived in an expat community but wound up moving up in the mountains in the middle of nowhere and love it.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Mexico has so many places to consider so take your time and visit first. This is a good place to get information. We lived in an expat community but wound up moving up in the mountains in the middle of nowhere and love it.


What mountains fox? Misty sounds like Oaxaca


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> What mountains fox? Misty sounds like Oaxaca


We are just outside of Orizaba, no city or even a village. Just a small group of houses in the mountains. We are up so high we see clouds form on our land then drift up and away.

We were in Oaxaca but like the wide open spaces of the country so we built here. We still travel quite a bit, we were going to Tlacotalpan yesterday for our anniversary but it rained too much.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> What mountains fox? Misty sounds like Oaxaca


You can't beat the view. This is from our back yard.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> ElPocho said:
> 
> 
> > What mountains fox? Misty sounds like Oaxaca
> ...


I can't believe I missed this, that is a great view. Is that the pico de Orizaba? Thanks for posting picture


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

To the OP I just got back to Ajijic from CHiapas and my cleaning lady was telling me this morning that Joco is getting really nasty, the cartels are fighting it out and there is according to her a lot of unreported crime, extortion , kidnapping for ransom and murders. You may want to check it out before you move in there. She also told me San Juan was also getting nasty, they found last week or so a fosa with 10 bodies above the racket club, one relative to her sisters husband was one of the 10, she says it did not make the news.. I do not know if the not making the news is correct as I was not around but it would not surprise me.. It looks like the area is heating up again, there are much more cholos hanging around all night in the 6th corner area so that is a sign it may get worst..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> To the OP I just got back to Ajijic from CHiapas and my cleaning lady was telling me this morning that Joco is getting really nasty, the cartels are fighting it out and there is according to her a lot of unreported crime, extortion , kidnapping for ransom and murders. You may want to check it out before you move in there. She also told me San Juan was also getting nasty, they found last week or so a fosa with 10 bodies above the racket club, one relative to her sisters husband was one of the 10, she says it did not make the news.. I do not know if the not making the news is correct as I was not around but it would not surprise me.. It looks like the area is heating up again, there are much more cholos hanging around all night in the 6th corner area so that is a sign it may get worst..


Sorry to hear this, citlali. It makes my neighborhood in the CDMX seem like a pretty safe place to live.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

At least you probably have very little open land to dig mass graves around..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> At least you probably have very little open land to dig mass graves around..


That's true, though I don't live very far from Chapultepec!


----------



## esga (Feb 9, 2017)

I have also heard, second hand from an expat whose sources were Mexican, that cartel figures are investing in real estate in and around Joco. My husband and I are planning on moving in the spring, and although we will look first for housing in the town of Chapala, I had been thinking about Jocotepec. The houses in Roca Azul seem just right for us, though we are looking at other factors. Would be interested in hearing more, by pm if that's preferred.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Do not "invest" money there ( Jocotepec), rent first and get to know the area and then decide.
Rent first in any place you decide to move to until you know the lay of the land.


----------



## inthecolumbiagorge (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello AKLady Have you actually moved to Jocotepec yet? Where in Alaska are you from? 

We rented a lovely lakeside home in Jocotepec just a few months ago and absolutely love it! We looked at the Ajijic area and Chapala and some of the other more expat populated areas but that is not why we want to live in Mexico so chose the Jocotepec area because of the more Mexican feel of the community. 

Let me know where you are now and if you are in Joco we can get together 
Susy


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

inthecolumbiagorge said:


> Hello AKLady Have you actually moved to Jocotepec yet? Where in Alaska are you from?
> 
> We rented a lovely lakeside home in Jocotepec just a few months ago and absolutely love it! We looked at the Ajijic area and Chapala and some of the other more expat populated areas but that is not why we want to live in Mexico so chose the Jocotepec area because of the more Mexican feel of the community.
> 
> ...



AKLady posted a few times in August and September of 2017 and hasn't visited since November 2017, so don't hold your breath waiting for a reply from her.


----------



## Italiano714 (Mar 17, 2019)

*Coming soon to Jocotepec*

Hi! My husband, who is Mexican/American, and I will be moving to Jocotepec around April7 or 8th. We just bought our new home in Roca Azul fraccionamiento/ neighborhood and we also won’t know anyone when we get there. Hopefully you have settled in and are now meeting new people. We retired a bit early, 57 and 61. We are a gay couple and should provide some good gossip for the neighborhood for at least a little while. No, we won’t be flying any rainbow flags, but would enjoy getting out and meeting new people, both gringos and Mexicans. I really need to be forced to speak Spanish. I’m actually getting pretty good at it. Hopefully, we will run into each other sometime. Look for the Colorado plates!


----------



## inthecolumbiagorge (Oct 4, 2018)

Wonderful Italiano We may be looking for a home in Roco Azul for my oldest daughter and her family if we can convince them to come south to stay! My husband and I are close to you and yours in age as my husband and I are both 62. We actually have spent very little time in Jocotepec due to issues selling my business so we are back in WA state right now and won't be down full time until about the 20th of April so you are winning that race darn it all Who would have thought it would be so difficult to sell a legal cannabis growing company Oh well....we finally have it all taken care of and are just packing up all our stuff for the final move down. Definitely will reach out when we get back to lovely Lakeside!


----------

